# Mahindra 4500 2002 2wd keep cutting off.



## dinnie (Jul 24, 2012)

I have replaced the filter inside the bottom of the fuel tank, replaced the two filters on right side of tractor, also the filter at the bottom of the fuel pump. The tractor will run 15 to 20 min. and cut off. after it cut off, I can get off the tractor, go on the side and manually pump up and down on the side fuel pump(item with the round knob at top and filter cup at bottom. The tractor will start up again and will run another 20 min. and cut off again. Is this a sign that the fuel pump is not working of getting stuck?????


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Possibly. It's more likely an air leak in one or more fuel line connections. The original Mahindra fuel lines are a combination of steel lines and rubber hoses. The hose is of questionable quality even when it's new, and the crimped sleeves where the rubber meets the steel are also suspect. The sleeves can be removed by carefully slicing the open with a cut off wheel and the hoses can be replaced with standard fuel hose secured with hose clamps. I would suggest you try that before condemning the pump.


----------

